# my boy was attacked by a Stallion...do I have rights as a boarder?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Were you aware that they owned a stallion when you started boarding there? Does your boarding contract mention anything about damage done to your horse by another horse?

Unfortunately, without absolute proof that the stallion inflicted this damage on your gelding, it's highly doubtful you would be able to successfully sue for damages. 

It wouldn't hurt to contact a lawyer familiar with livestock laws and get their take on it, but I have a feeling that you're up crap creek without a paddle on this one.


----------



## MySlewWillDo (Jun 21, 2014)

I knew they had a stallion but he was on a free lease outside of the barn. However I was not told they were bringing him home. I showed up at the barn last week and there he was. 

There is no boarding contract.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

In order to get any compensation from BO, you have to prove negligence, PROVE, not theorize.


----------



## MySlewWillDo (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes, Im working on that. I wouldn't be so furious if they'd just tell me the truth, Instead of giving me ridiculous theories. 
They left him in the field like this and didn't even call me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd be furious, too. they should have called you immediately. are there any security cameras?


----------



## MySlewWillDo (Jun 21, 2014)

no security cameras
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am guessing you'll be looking for boarding elsewhere. what will keep the Stallion from doing it again?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It may not be impossible. Are any of the kick marks measurable? That could be matched to the size of damage the stallion could have inflicted. Mini hoof measurements would be vastly different as would the height of the damage. Was there ANY damage on the stallion? Did you horse get any licks in?

This would be a civil case so you don't need to prove "beyond a reasonable doubt". You only have to prove it is "more likely than not" (preponderance of evidence).

I would say that if no other horses had access to your horse, that the stallion had a previous incident where he jumped an even bigger fence to get to horses and the type of damage, you could get the vet expenses at the very least. maybe other damages like loss of use, too.

Check it out.


----------



## MySlewWillDo (Jun 21, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> I am guessing you'll be looking for boarding elsewhere. what will keep the Stallion from doing it again?


Yes, I have already had barn owner issues and had a barn lined up for July 1st. With this happening Im trying to haul him out today, Monday the latest. He is secure in his stall, he is on stall rest by vet advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MySlewWillDo (Jun 21, 2014)

Allison
The face wounds are definitely from a larger horse, not a Mini. The size of the one is clear of that. Fortunately, my boy had a fly sheet on so no visual wounds on his body. He has a few marks on his legs but nothing of worry.

Just by looking at Stallion at stall view, looks like he has an upper leg cut. More just missing hair, not open wound. My horse would have try his best to get away, not fight back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just the simple fact that they did not call you or a vet shows negligence. Hope he heals quickly and you can get him out of there asap. Call your new barn. They may be able to make room for him early.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

You can sue, I'm sure. Not for the stallion attacking, though. You can sue for damage to your animal while it was in their care. The fact that you don't have a contract with them may make this all impossible though. Always always ALWAYS have a contract!


----------



## MySlewWillDo (Jun 21, 2014)

I just had it out with BO and my boy gets moved at 1pm today. It is clearly evident that the stallion did get to my boy as he has some body wounds. BO tried to say they were "old" my eye's are not that bad! He still has some bloody nasal discharge and his forehead is still bleeding. He still isn't 100% mind wise but I think he'll be ok. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

You are lucky you can get him out of there today. Anyone willing to lie about something like this, it will surely happen again. I hope your boy heals up quickly, however, my young horse was beat up pretty badly by another gelding about a year and is still very skittish and scared around any new horses. Good luck at your new place!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I would sue for vet bills, as if he has upper body wounds, there is no way a mini horse could have done that! Do you have pictures of the mini's out with your horse?


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Did the BO continue to deny it while you were having it out today? Hope your horse recovers soon.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I really hope this experience didn't set your horse back too far. The physical scars are one thing, but healing psychological wounds are a whole other battle.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hope all is well with your boy! Glad he's out of there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If the vet is positive it was a larger horse I would ask they put that in writing.

Even if it is not the BOs horse they are still responsible for the horses on the property. Also, they are obviously trying to hide it which imo is just plain lousy.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

wow I welcome you to the forum I would look in to the Ag rules for stallions at public barns in NY stallions can not be kept at a barn were they have the public come in in this case boarders hope your boy gets better fast


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

MySlewWillDo said:


> I just had it out with BO and my boy gets moved at 1pm today. It is clearly evident that the stallion did get to my boy as he has some body wounds. BO tried to say they were "old" my eye's are not that bad! He still has some bloody nasal discharge and his forehead is still bleeding. He still isn't 100% mind wise but I think he'll be ok.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You need x-rays taken of this area ASAP...you do not know if there is anything broken in there without those being done.

And could cause major problems down road too, if cartilage is damaged, bone works way into lungs....

Hopefully vet is on top of this.

This is bad, really bad, please don't let this go.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

With no photographic, video or eye witness proof, you are out of luck, especially factoring in the lack of boarding contract. Unless the wounds are such that a vet would be absolutely positive it was caused by a larger horse, and willing to testify, you really don't have a leg to stand on.

It sounds like negligence on the BO's part, and the BO's scum for not preventing it in the first place, and even worse, refusing to take the blame, but legally, you would spend far more money paying a lawyer to make a case for you than you would ever hope to get back. Horses are living creatures that frequently injure themselves, which is a card the BO would play for sure. Even most board agreements state that the BO is not responsible for any injury or death, UNLESS negligence is proven, which is not really possible in this case.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Most states have stallion housing laws, and something like this would fall back on the stallion owner, or whoever is responsible for the stallion at that time. Stallion owners here are held accountable for any damages done by their stallion.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

A stallion got out at my barn years ago and ran down my yearling. He was cut severley trying to get away. The vet was there when i got there and the bill went straight to the stallion owners. Luckily mine recovered, had bad scaring as his tendons were cut.
There is something to be said about there dishonesty. My guess is another boarder knows what happened and you will find out.
Oh if your bills are large, get photos, and photos of his pasture mates, document everything. In small claims you don't need "proof" if it is most likely that is what happened.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

My friend's landlord had two studs that run her property (and that border other peoples fields). Well one of her studs busted the fence and killed someone's gelding. They payed for the removal and a new horse but still. Owning a stud is like owning a loaded gun. You wouldn't leave a loaded gun sitting out and you would not leave a stud in insecure fencing.


I would get photos and a statement from your vet. Send the vet bill to the stud owner and if they fight it get ANOTHER vets opinion if a fence post or mini did it. if he agrees with vet 1 and they still fight id go to court.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm glad you have moved your horse & hope he heals quickly, body & mind. I've had stallions myself, but keep well-secured. But also did not have "macho" stallions'-I had Peruvian, a Quarter Pony & a Curly over the years. And they all got gelded after a bit of time w/me. The Curly, was the one that kept a lot of his stalliion tendencies, (he was the oldest) the 2 others became quite gentle & the pony became a great kid's mount.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Any way we could get an update? Is your horse all right?


----------

